# Lang Clone



## anstissk (Dec 26, 2019)

Hi all,
Started on my Lang clone a few days ago. Worked on designing it at night after work and between homework for my Masters class. So far, going well. Hoping to continue on it through the weekend. I think we’re going to go with lawn wheels toward the FB and maybe casters on the other side.


----------



## kruizer (Dec 26, 2019)

Ambitious for sure.


----------



## anstissk (Dec 26, 2019)

kruizer said:


> Ambitious for sure.


The designing part is easy with my current job. The fabrication I’ve been doing a long time, so it’s not too bad. The hardest part is coordinating the time to build it haha. I’m super frugal, so buying one was not in my outlook for quite some time.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Dec 26, 2019)

How big is that joker going to be? I have the 36 and it is a booger to drag around the yard.


----------



## anstissk (Dec 26, 2019)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> How big is that joker going to be? I have the 36 and it is a booger to drag around the yard.


This will be similar to the 48 model. Should weigh in around 700 pounds I believe.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 27, 2019)

Love to have access to a shop like that!
You do very nice work!
Al


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 27, 2019)

Looks like a good start.  What design software are you using?


----------



## anstissk (Dec 27, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Love to have access to a shop like that!
> You do very nice work!
> Al


It’s my in-laws. That’s another thing is we only come back home to Michigan a handful of times a year. We have relocated to Iowa for work. So I plan these larger projects out while I’m home.


----------



## anstissk (Dec 27, 2019)

civilsmoker said:


> Looks like a good start.  What design software are you using?


This is Creo. I use it at work, so I have access to it for personal projects as long as I’m not using it for profit.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 27, 2019)

Ah I’ve heard if Creo but never taken a spin in it. I was using MicroStation for my initial builds (I have Acad as well, but have found I don’t need the precision so the last one my son and me used the free version of sketch up.  It was pretty slick!  

It’s looking good keep up the work!


----------



## anstissk (Dec 27, 2019)

civilsmoker said:


> Ah I’ve heard if Creo but never taken a spin in it. I was using MicroStation for my initial builds (I have Acad as well, but have found I don’t need the precision so the last one my son and me used the free version of sketch up.  It was pretty slick!
> 
> It’s looking good keep up the work!


Sketch up is excellent! I’m super spoiled with having access to creo and autocad. I learned on solidworks in high school, and have been messing with 3D software now for 10 years. I’ll post more pictures tomorrow. I got some more work done today, but with the running around for the holidays it’s been difficult to get long stretches to work on it.


----------



## anstissk (Dec 28, 2019)

Got some legs on and the grate frames made. Getting ready to put the other legs on and attach the fire box.


----------



## anstissk (Dec 28, 2019)

Fire box put on and welds finished up on the box. Need to attach the FB end cap and build the rack under the smoker.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 28, 2019)

Looking good!


----------



## anstissk (Dec 29, 2019)

Just about knocked out. Need the bottom rack between the legs completed, expanded metal for the shelving, paint and wheels. I think I’m going to burn it out tomorrow.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 29, 2019)

That is coming along quickly!  It also looks like a nice “clone”


----------



## anstissk (Dec 31, 2019)

She’s all painted!


----------



## anstissk (Dec 31, 2019)

I also have an axle under it on the FB end, failed to mention that. You can see the painted wheels up on the weld bench. We have a piece of plywood for now that we finished for the foldable shelf. This might turn into a nice slab of cherry eventually if I find someone with a chainsaw or bandsaw mill. I’m going to put wood slats on the low shelf with a nice rounded edge all around.


----------



## anstissk (Dec 31, 2019)

Assembled and ready for a cook!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 1, 2020)

Very nice, looks like is ready to season and start cooken on it!


----------



## anstissk (Jan 1, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> Very nice, looks like is ready to season and start cooken on it!


Well I attempted to season it up but I was having some major difficulty. I thought the in-laws had some good seasoned cherry but it was still a little moist. We got a good fire going in the FB with some dry ash and cherry and got a coal bed established. It was 22 degrees outside with 20-30 mph winds and snow. I struggled getting the cooker up to 200 and never got it higher, so we called it a night. The weather was not cooperating and also caused a lot of condensation in the cooker.
Anyone have any tips to battle condensation or are my suspicions correct that the weather was the primary and unavoidable culprit in all this?


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 2, 2020)

Wet or green wood will not burn good. You need Also wind like that along with bad wood will not yield good results.  Also 20 deg and that wind with snow would be a non-starter for many seasoned experienced smokers......mind you that cold air steels energy away from the fire and keeps it from doing its thing....

Wind blowing around the smoker can actually cause vacuum like condition and can draw air out of the fire box.  Since your just tying to test burn next time turn the fire box to face the wind to create an incoming pressure.

I would also suggest lighting a full chimney of charcoal and once fully lit pour them on the fire box grate on top of another 1/3-1/2 chimney of unlit coals.  Then add 3 -2in x 2in splits (dry and freshly split) on the coals and leave your fire box open till they are fully engaged then Close the door but leave the vents open wide till the flames reach equilibrium with the new oxygen level.   Then just add additional 2-3 inch splits as needed. You want a clean fire box that isn’t full of wood like you would do on a fire box at night in the house.  Too big of splits don’t burn well either.

I suggest the charcoal coals to help create the heat you need to maintain a good fire over just pure wood to get the coal bed till you get some experience behind how your smoker burns.


----------

